# Can you please identify this cichlid?



## harleygirl (Nov 3, 2007)

Someone on Craigs list is giving away cichlids. Can anyone identify this species?

Thanks,

Tammy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

looks like a Melanochromis sp.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Mostly malanchromis auratus


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I see at least 2 yellow labs in there. The second fish down on the right isn't an auratus ... looks like a female could be just about 100 different hap varieties but I think the lighting in this tank is "yellowing" the fish out too so it really could just depend. Not to mention it's a very out of focus pic and from too far away or not enough zoom. I would ask the person if they can take a pic with the light off in the room at night with no flash (tank light on of course) and I think you would get better results and be able to better tell what these are. 

Best guess I see 2 yellow labs some sort of "hap" female maybe a few auratus but if they are they're not very happy. And don't forget the huge common pleco there on the right!


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree, they look like malawi cichlids.


----------

